# Al Khaleej National School - Admission woes



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi there guys,

Have been trying to secure an admission for my daughter in KG1/FS1 but got nothing except waiting lists everywhere. Except for the school in the title - it's a Gems school following US curriculum. I would prefer IB / UK / Indian / US curriculum (in that order) but sorta not in best position to chose. 

Appreciate if anyone with their/friends children in Al Khaleej national school can share their experience. 

Some of you may know of any of seats availability in a good school, pls do share the info. As of now, am in company accommodation and will be renting mine in early sep so open to locations. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you tried Repton? They offer IB/Uk curriculum. Also try Gems wellington silicon oasis. Both had places available recently


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Have you tried Repton? They offer IB/Uk curriculum. Also try Gems wellington silicon oasis. Both had places available recently


Thanks Tropic.. but both of them seem to be full as well.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, they werent up until recently but applucations were coming in fast so they probably got filled up. Hope u find a place soon


----------

